# painting my trunk black?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

what would you guys think if i painted my rear trunk black?

ugly and rice?

or unique?

and this is thinking that i could make the actual color of the black look pretty decent and glossy...











(simulation)


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Meh get a carbon fiber trunk from Syndicate Kustomz...

http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/products/products.php?cat=9&item=31


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

it'd look ricey, why not just get a Carbon Fiber Trunk. i kno its pricey but looks alot better!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

And saves alot of weight.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

My car was backed into by a plow this winter, and the trunk was destroyed so I got a new one at a junkyard that had a near perfect surface, but it was an ugly gold-ish color. it really looked out of place on my car and since spraying it the stock color wouldn't match either (..new paint vs. old faded), I decided to strip it down to bare metal and refinish it with black Dupli-Color spray paint. yes I know it _could_ look better sprayed professionally, but I don't have a show car or anything. I was debating keeping it black or not because I thought that it would seem like I was trying to get the carbon fiber look (which I'm really not), but after being on the car for a couple of months now, I don't think it looks too bad. I dunno, what do you guys think? http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2051897/1


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

It just looks too mis-matchy for me...


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

pimpride said:


> It just looks too mis-matchy for me...


yeah it doesn't even come close to matching at all, but it has kinda grown on me, it doesn't look to bad when you look at the car as a whole, it blends in a bit more than when you look at it from that crappy angle that i have.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll put it this way, it looks better than those ricer's who drive around with unpainted body kits that are all bondo puttied up.


----------



## nassin93 (Jul 5, 2005)

hahahah this is a joke post right?

Yeah paint it black, and let people try to figure out if your trunk was replaced or if you're mentally deformed.


----------



## Humble1 (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally, I think it looks bad and I wouldn't do it. I don't like the way CF parts look for that matter, but with the CF parts at least you lose weight.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its fine if you get a junk yard part....b13's are beaters....no need to have a shop color match your trunk or hood. but your paint looks fine. dont do it!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

pete? said:


> its fine if you get a junk yard part....b13's are beaters....no need to have a shop color match your trunk or hood. but your paint looks fine. dont do it!


I very much like B13's over B14's, the body style is just better.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

anyways the reason i posted this was because i recently backeed up into a pole so my rear trunk is messed up .

i was thinking about bondo-ing it and then repainting it....but if i were to paint it white , the white would be off to the rest of the body so i thought about painting it black. i am not at all trying to "pretend" that it is carbon fiber or anything. 

or should i just crush my pending project and go to the junkyard?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Crush your pending project and get the carbon fiber trunk!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Crush your pending project and get the carbon fiber trunk!


there to bloody expencive!

go to the junk yard....try to find a white trunk. if not, just get a good one and paint it black....enjoy.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

They aren't that bad! They are worth the money in my opinion, you save weight, and I think it looks better.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pimpride said:


> They aren't that bad! They are worth the money in my opinion, you save weight, and I think it looks better.


Junk trunk......... $50-75

C/F...........$400+

............. need i say more?


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

i don't think it looks ricey it looks like a brand new stock piece before it's painted. 
personally i would do the whole car i just had a guy who i go to school with that works in a paint shop spray mine flat black for free
if your going to spend a ton of cash on a carbon fiber piece get the hood it's much more important to remove weight off the front of the car.
i noticed from your license plate that your in PA, where at?


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

im 17 , i cant yet afford a ~500 dollar carbon fiber hood without burning a serious hole in my wallet

is a black trunk a good or bad idea? im getting mixed signals :/

and also another question, if i painted my front hood black too... making it look somewhat decent and glossy, would that be "rice"?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Rice= all show, no go. I don't think the white you would get painted on to a junk trunk would be to much different from the white that is on your car. Just go get a junk one and paint it white and clearcoat it. The rest of your can't be that bad can it?


----------



## nassin93 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't paint it black.

The OEM look is always more classy.


----------



## Humble1 (Jul 8, 2005)

ekizz said:


> im 17 , i cant yet afford a ~500 dollar carbon fiber hood without burning a serious hole in my wallet
> 
> is a black trunk a good or bad idea? im getting mixed signals :/
> 
> and also another question, if i painted my front hood black too... making it look somewhat decent and glossy, would that be "rice"?


I think everyone here is of the opinion you shouldn't do this. 

If you want to do your car up right, BE PATIENT, save up some money and while you're patiently saving, use the net to search for as many cars like yours that have been done up to get ideas of what you like and what you don't. My sentra has dents and dings, but I'm saving for one decent round of body work and a decent paintjob. In the mean time, I'm focused on doing little cheap performance enhancements here and there.

That old saying is tried and TRUE, if it's worth doing, it's worth doing right. Be patient, save up, and do it right. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Do you have an autoshop in your school? Ask them to paint it.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

okay i just ran to the junkyard and i found myself a nice trunk from a 91 gxe model, so its got those two taillights and all...but its nice and "golden", so i decided to just paint it white then clear coat it

new question now: what are those two lights attached to the trunk for? i see one wire coming out for it, but not sure if i can wire it , or even where to wire it.

and the right taillight doesnt match up with the trunk light, any suggestions what might be the problem?

-thx for all the replies guys :]


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

ekizz - i did the same thing... got a trunk from a car with the center lights already on it. i wired them into the taillights. i wired mine as running lights (pretty sure that's how they are stock). i'm not that great on wiring but i think you could probably just use an 1157 (double filament) bulb and then connect them to the brake lights if you wanted also.

gtlaw - i'm in Boyertown... about 40 miles NW of Philly


----------

